#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Any Android Studio users here?

## Shana

I've had some experience in Android Studio and I like working on it. But the issue is even if I have an 8GB RAM, the speed in which studio loads up drives me crazy. I'll be waiting for about 2 mins before it's out and running. Why is that?
Is there any other IDEs I can substitute Android studio with? :Confused:

----------


## Medusa

Yes android studio is little bit take too much of time for loading than others, but if you use 8 GB Ram It may be take within 1 min. 
Normally App launch can take place in one of three states, each affecting how long it takes for your app to become visible to the user: cold start, warm start, or hot start. It's the reason for it. It may be vary on the memory capacity of the app.

Android Application we can use many IDE's but languages may be different If you are using java then go for IntelliJIDEA. But i also use android studio.

----------


## Shana

> Yes android studio is little bit take too much of time for loading than others, but if you use 8 GB Ram It may be take within 1 min. 
> Normally App launch can take place in one of three states, each affecting how long it takes for your app to become visible to the user: cold start, warm start, or hot start. It's the reason for it. It may be vary on the memory capacity of the app.
> 
> Android Application we can use many IDE's but languages may be different If you are using java then go for IntelliJIDEA. But i also use android studio.


I like android studio, but it gets frustrating when you close the window by mistake and have to wait for another couple of minutes.

----------


## joel

i'm android studio user too. if you are developing your app in windows you better switch to Mac or Ubuntu.. or at-least dual boot your computer with ubuntu . that will help lot of time saving ..

----------


## Shana

> i'm android studio user too. if you are developing your app in windows you better switch to Mac or Ubuntu.. or at-least dual boot your computer with ubuntu . that will help lot of time saving ..


For me, Mac is a costly option. I'll better try a linux distro then.

----------

